# Favorite Gospel Song/Album/Singer?



## Handgunner (Sep 12, 2004)

It's hard to be a believer without liking gospel music, so what do you like listening to?

Me, I'm more of the old southern gospel, or bluegrass gospel.  I never got into the "contemporary christian" and the likes.

So what kind of music do you prefer?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 13, 2004)

Ray Boltz-The Anchor Holds,Watch the Lamb

Carmen-The Champion,Lazerus


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 13, 2004)

Jeff  
I'm with you. Ray Boltz  "The Anchor Holds" That song says it all!
Teach


----------



## Duramax (Sep 13, 2004)

Nothing like the Gaither Vocal Band!!!!!


----------



## Keith48 (Sep 13, 2004)

I like contemporary Christian. I traveled and played sax with a big name band back in the early 90's. Ever heard of Truth? We had two number ones while I was on the road with them - "If You Could See Me Now" and "Living Life Upside Down."

 Now I mostly listen to praise and worship - HillSongs, Lakewood, etc.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 13, 2004)

"In Christ Alone" by Michael English

I love Country Gospel too and "At the Midnight Cry" by Gold City is a close second!     

Bandy


----------



## mpowell (Sep 13, 2004)

*Third Day*

I really enjoy Third Day.  They're a contemporary Christian rock band.

I went to high school with two of the founding members, Mac and Mark.  They're a great bunch of guys who really love the Lord and it shows not only in their music but their every day lives and attitudes.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 13, 2004)

Third Day is a great group!    Don't they sing "Lord of Heaven and Earth"?   Or something like that....    Great driving-to-work song...

Bandy


----------



## Keith48 (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah, Bandy. It's called, "God of Wonders" and they recorded it with Caedmon's Call.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 13, 2004)

haven't heard Ray Boltz's version of "The Anchor Holds", but our church choir did a concert and the music minister sang the lead on that song and it was awesome!! they made a CD and i listen to it all the time...

i also like Midnight Cry..


----------



## mpowell (Sep 13, 2004)

*Third Day CD's*

bandy,

i'll get on kicks where all i'll listen to in the car is third day.  i bet i've gone two months and they're the only band i heard in the car!

i never get tired of their music!  they've gone through various stages of evolution as a band and have some varied works to show for it.  my favorite song would have to be "consuming fire", though.  that's old school third day and it's still the best.  they do an half acoustic/half electric-rock version of the song on their DVD that's incredible.

check out some of their CD's.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 13, 2004)

Phillips, Craig and Dean is probably my favorite christian group.   Their song "I want to be just like you" was my favorite for a long time....especially when my son was younger.   My son and I call it "our" song.

Bandy


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll show my age here but my favorite groups are The Florida Boys, The Hee Haw Gospel Quartet and The Chuckwagon Gang. Getting harder and harder to find their music except on the internet these days.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 13, 2004)

Now I like the Gaithers... But the rest y'all have mentioned I've never heard... But maybe should.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 13, 2004)

If you like the Gaithers, you'll like Gold City.  They were country gospels top group for a long time.   

You owe it to yourself to pick up one of their CD's.  May I suggest there versions of "Tis so Sweet" and "It's still the cross" as some of my favorite songs by GC.

Bandy


----------



## Hambone (Sep 13, 2004)

Gold City's "Midnight Cry"

Get a lump in my throat everytime I hear it.


----------



## DuckWeed (Sep 13, 2004)

willie nelson "Unclouded Day"


----------



## BowArrow (Sep 13, 2004)

One of my favorite songs is " Midnight Cry " by Gold City. I believe it was Song of the Year in the late 80's.

I have seen or heard most of the gospel singers dating back to the early 50's but I have never heard any better than our choir director. He sang " Midnight Cry " recently and got a standing ovation. He acts out the words which makes it have more meaning.

Our FBC Choir has sung most of the " God of Wonders " songs and will be singing one of the songs in our Christmas Special in December. We recently sang " You are God " which was my favorite from GOW.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 14, 2004)

Doyle Lawson and Quick Silver's gospel albums, Ricky Scaggs & Tony Rice Gospel stuff, The Primitives, The Mckamies and any Bluegr*** Gospel.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 14, 2004)

Southern Gospel.


----------



## cpaboy (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm a little different than most in that I like Southern Gospel and contemporary.  I love Greater Vision with songs like "My Name is Lazurus" & "The Should Have Cried Holy" and Gold City with some of the ones already mentioned (Midnight Cry & There Rose a Lamb).

My favorite contemporary group is Casting Crowns right here out of Jonesboro I think.  Their songs really have a great message (ex.  "Who am I" & "Voice of Truth").


----------



## dbone (Sep 14, 2004)

The Inspirations , I'm partial though , They are all from my hometown and good friends !!


----------



## HT2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*What about.......*

THE FLORIDA BOYS?????

Member them????? :


----------



## broadhead (Sep 14, 2004)

*The Blind Boys of Alabama*

I saw them live. They didn't see me though...sorry..couldn't help it.

They are an awesome group of elderly African-American gentlemen with very strong voices. They sing Amazing Grace to the tune of house of the Rising Sun. Chill bump music at its best.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 14, 2004)

When I was in church years ago at the ripe old age of 18, we went to the Fulton County Adult Detention Center.  There were a group of African American inmates that sang gospel accupela *sp*?

Talk about "sANGing"... Deep voices, smooth as soap, same key baratone... 

I wish I could have recorded it somehow and I hope that after their release date, they went on to become something.  What talent!


----------



## trickymickey (Sep 14, 2004)

I Don,t Know If He Ever Had An Album But Vern Gosden Can Sing Gospel Music To Me About As Good As Anybody.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 14, 2004)

Tim........I remember The Florida Boys.  They use to be about the only thing on TV on Sunday mornings back in the black and white TV days. They where good.  


What about The Chuck Wagon Gang?


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 14, 2004)

Tricky, I'll agree to that Vern "The Voice" Gosdin can sing too...  I play "Jesus Hold my hand" about everyday on the guitar.  I've always been a fan of the more upbeat gospel songs.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm on the Contemporary side. Love Third Day  

I may take it a lil' farther than most, seeing that DC Talk and that style is what I really like to jam with.


----------

